# Core i5 & Core i7 Memory Kit Round-Up



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Core i5 & Core i7 Memory Kit Round-Up.

*The release of Intel's Core i5 and i7 Lynnfield processors and the matching P55 chipset has been followed by a new round of DDR3 memory offerings from memory manufacturers big and small. These kits all use DDR3 memory, of course, and DDR3 brings several notable improvements to the game over its predecessor DDR2. Here's a cheat sheet of what's new*

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If they really wanted to make memory "more robust", they could stop being cheap and simply make ECC standard!


----------

